# Gorilla Glue Corpsing Technique



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey all,
I was fooling around with some corpsing techniques, and came up with a way to use foaming Gorilla Glue and Zip-Kicker on a skeleton body and skull.
It could be used on just about any thing, really. I'm doing the technique on a foam Funkin right now. Going for a rotting pumpkin look.
Here are a few pictures of the skeleton and skull so far. I'll post a how to if anyone is interested?
More pictures here: https://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1966

Here's your skull, Steve


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks really good!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Roxy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, Rox and Stick!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow! I love the details, the bubbles and the rotted skin texture. Very cool! What color is it going to be?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesomeness! It looks like it could be floating in a vat of "acid."


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love to see how you did this bobzilla.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, P5! :jol:
I'm guessing the skeleton body will be the same color as what's his name's skull  



Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow! I love the details, the bubbles and the rotted skin texture. Very cool! What color is it going to be?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks! 



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Awesomeness! It looks like it could be floating in a vat of "acid."


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, I will post some photos and try and explain the process 
I'ts pretty simple, actually :jol:



stick said:


> Love to see how do did this bobzilla.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, let's see if I can explain this with a few pictures.

You'll need some foaming Gorilla Glue, Zip-Kicker and some small brushes as pictured. 








Dampen the surface of the piece with a brush or sponge.
Not too wet, just damp.









Brush on a fair amount of Gorilla Glue on to your project piece.
Try not to over work the glue. One brush stroke in the same direction
over the dampened areas. You may have to load your brush a few times with the glue to cover the areas you've dampened. On a smooth surface area, the glue does not raise as much as a concave or an area where the glue can pool up. The more glue that pools up, the more it will raise.








Let the glue raise up and do it's thing. You'll have to babysit it as it raises and starts to skin over a bit. Not to soon, but don't wait too long before the glue starts to dry and sets up. You'll have plenty of time before it sets completely.
Next, put some Zip-Kicker into a glass cup (it will eat away a Styrofoam or Dixicup, so use a glass cup) BTW, Zip-Kicker is very toxic. Wear a respirator,
or do this outside in a well ventilated area. 
So, when your foam has gotten to the point where you feel like you can start corpsing it, dip your small brush into the glass cup of Zip-Kicker, and start to dab it into the foam randomly. Go back and forth into the Zip-Kicker cup with the brush
as you dab the brush into the foam. You will start to see the foam being eaten away by the Zip-Kicker. Once you get the foam looking like you want, you can lightly spray the area with the Zip-Kick spray bottle to set the glue permanently. I hope this helps you understand a little of what I'm trying to explain? Feel free to ask anything that I didn't get across.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great work Bob!
This what's his name is working on animating the skeleton as well.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, sir!



halstaff said:


> Great work Bob!
> This what's his name is working on animating the skeleton as well.


----------



## rgerhards (Mar 2, 2019)

I too would like to know how you did this!


----------



## rgerhards (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Baroness (Aug 19, 2010)

*Awesome*

Very cool! :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: So I am guessing if you let the glue go for longer it would be more raised, and give it more dimension? I wonder what that would look like?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good Bob


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, sir!



IMU said:


> Looking good Bob


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess that's true.
Have to try that out 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: So I am guessing if you let the glue go for longer it would be more raised, and give it more dimension? I wonder what that would look like?


----------

